# Linux Gandhigiri - Invitations for Everyone!



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2007)

This is the offitial thread for Linux Gandhigiri.


We have several plans here. The main one is about building our very own OS.

The *Preamble* is as follows:
Build an OS, the way Gandhiji built a Nation.
*We plan to make it based on Ubuntu. It will have a better theme. It will include all nessary softwares to keep all, from developers to n00bs, from power users to light surfers satisfied.

The project outlines will be discussed and debated here. This new distro will be just like Ubuntu internally, but enhanced for use by people like us. Its a distro for the masses, so it must have an overall ease of use.

The theme must be visually appealing and pleasing. The name is another thing we are debating on, but for now, it will just be refered to as the CustomOS.

Our distro will have all features that make it an ideal choice for a standard Indian PC. It will also nessarily feature some available optimisations for PowerComputers, Low-End Systems and Laptops.

Its developement is not a real big deal, as we will be using an automated daemon for the building, but its features, theme, look and feel, applications included, etc are the things we are discussing the most here.*
_*
*_*
==============================================================


 Here is a Letter asking for cooperation in another mission we have, Linux Gandhigiri in its real sence:*_*

Dear Linux users, fans, developers and appritiaters:*_

We have all endured lots of criticism from windows fanboys. Many of us, like myself, praka123 and cyrus_the_virus have taken to arms against them. But now I think we need to change. Lets take a leaf out of Mahatma Gandhi's book. Instead of criticising and flaming windows with insults, lets show the fanboys that we are more civil and more cunning.
*
From now on we must do the following:*

1. Don't tell windows is bad, but tell that linux is good.

2. Lets preach about the advantages of having an OS like linux, but not criticise windows in the same segment. Passive comments like this are better.

3. Instead of insulting Microsoft verbally, just use the $ sign in every S microsoft products have.

4. You can also pretend ignorance of MS Operating systems, and not take windows' name at all. Just pretend it doesn't exist.

5. When someone tells that linux lacks xyz feature, don't say windows lacks abc feature, but try to help them out by suggesting a solution or say that a feature missing is a feature being developed on in the FOSS world.

6. Feel "sorry" for a Linux hater by saying that they are misunderstanding in two ways: One is that linux is not bad, and another is that nobody is forcing them to use linux, unlike some "others" who demand you to use their OS.

Many more such principals of Linux ghandianism can be adopted by us.

Even if you ask Richard M Stallman, he will tell you how much he respects Gandhiji and his values.

For principles of Community resources, Sharing among everybody, and programmers' brotherhood that linux and FOSS are, I feel that ghandigiri is the best solution for its preaching.

I have taken a New Year's resolution to talk about linux in a way that suits it better and harms its image less - Gandhigiri. Any body with me?

PS: I was inspired by infra_red_dude to do this(see link below)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=702577&postcount=285

And yes, Just like the way Gandhiji made a nation with the people, our plan is to make an OS, by the people, for the people and towards the people. Do come in and discuss plans for the same. We are still in the initial phase of the distro's creation, and it will most propably be based on Ubuntu.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

wheow!gandhigiri! still i cant =>*www.linuxgator.org/Gnome/gnome_page/img/snoozer_likelinux_man.gif


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



praka123 said:


> wheow!gandhigiri! still i cant =>*www.linuxgator.org/Gnome/gnome_page/img/snoozer_likelinux_man.gif


me too. but its still within ghandigiri. =>*img1.jurko.net/avatar_4781.gif


----------



## iMav (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

i would appreciate u guys following this


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

I don't have as much patience as gandhi did nor did gandhi deal with such %$#%$ fanboyism.. 

So, till I can bite myself from all the ignorance exhibited by winboys I guess I'll be Saddam till then


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



iMav said:


> i would appreciate u guys following this


Maybe a bit late, but I got two replies for you:
*www.linuxgator.org/Gnome/gnome_page/img/snoozer_likelinux_man.gif *img1.jurko.net/avatar_4781.gif


----------



## x3060 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

is something wrong with my phone :-l. where are all the posts ???.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

Here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77186


----------



## x3060 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

ok thanks . i thought all vanished in a day . phew


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

I am in too.
But let me tell you i am a noob,but am ready to do the hard work in LINUX.
Cheers.
Linux Gandhigiri Zindabad.

@Metahheadgautam - Correct the Offical word in your main post(First line).


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

 Just a suggestion: Pls request some mod to correct the typo in the thread title.. ghandigiri just doesn't sound right..!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

^+ 1.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

even I am in,though still a 75% noob in this feild.Just lemme know what to do and I'll manage.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

Same here.
Tell me the steps & let me try what can i do.


----------



## Pat (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

As I have mentioned earlier,it is G-a-n-d-h-i !!! Cheers!!


----------



## ilugd (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



Cyrus_the_virus said:


> I don't have as much patience as gandhi did nor did gandhi deal with such %$#%$ fanboyism..
> 
> So, till I can bite myself from all the ignorance exhibited by winboys I guess I'll be Saddam till then


No, you are subash chandra bose.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

Im in also. Im a 64 bit user also so you might want to keep that in mind.


> Our distro will have all features that make it an ideal choice for a standard Indian PC. It will also nessarily feature some available optimizations for Power Computers, Low-End Systems and Laptops.


Create an Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon install for Speed which also has a variety of good applications most common people need. *kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/10/20/howto-set-up-gutsy-for-speed/ this should help you.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*

C'mon guys you all are only looking at one aspect of FOSS that is coding. It's not just coding, all of you are good at some area or the other. You will surely find something to contribute to in that area in FOSS. And that would do good to everyone.
If you can't find the area by yourself post it here. Senior people involved with FOSS should be able to help.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



mehulved said:


> C'mon guys you all are only looking at one aspect of FOSS that is coding. It's not just coding, all of you are good at some area or the other. You will surely find something to contribute to in that area in FOSS. And that would do good to everyone.
> If you can't find the area by yourself post it here. Senior people involved with FOSS should be able to help.



I'm interested in documentation and considering to start on it at a slow pace after my exams I'm in no way at the level of being a coding guru..... yet   .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



exx_2000 said:


> I'm interested in documentation and considering to start on it at a slow pace after my exams I'm in no way at the level of being a coding guru..... yet   .


good. Apart from coders and doccumenters we also need other people - people who know to use software like the GIMP, Blender, InkScape, etc for some artistic looks for the projects we make. And yes, could you PLEASE either merje back the threads(and rename this one to something better, PM me) or delete this thread and put this thread's first post as the custom distro's first thread or(PM me) let me create another thread with the title post describing everything and merge the custom distro thread into it? It looks rather plain now.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm can use GIMP and Inkscape pretty well, if you need someone that is,
Although creativity is at an all time low on me right now 

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone needs help with GIMP and user interfaces???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 4, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Anyone needs help with GIMP and user interfaces???


Me. I still haven't figured out how to do supposedly simple things like changing a selection to a transparent piece of area, or things like selecting specific layers and applying maipulations. I am given a really hard time with the user interface, as it makes absolutely no sense to me, as I can't find simple functions in the expected places. Even GimpShop is no good.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 4, 2008)

rayraven said:


> I'm can use GIMP and Inkscape pretty well, if you need someone that is,
> Although creativity is at an all time low on me right now
> 
> Regards,
> ray


I have a friend who's working on creating such wallpapers
*juneboy.deviantart.com/art/Desktop-Wallpapers-73746218

You can also create a few more of these.
Rules
1) All the components should be under a free license
2) Final product should be released under a free license
3) Wallpaper's theme should be a FOSS software/community or anything to do with FOSS.
4) There should be some description of the theme.
So, you upto it?


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 4, 2008)

Um, I didnt understand what u're tryin to tell me.
Also,the deviantart is blocked at my office , so cant really see it.

Regards,
ray


----------



## mehulved (Jan 4, 2008)

I want some vector wallpapers made under a free license.
One wallpaper should be on one open source software like the one that I've given the link to covers GIMP. There's one on blender going on.
Similarly, you can make a few more on different softwares like Openoffice, Inkscape, QCad, GNOME, KDE, XFCE, GCC, etc.
This is the wallpaper *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/4283/Desktop_Wallpapers_by_juneboy.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 4, 2008)

mehulved said:


> I want some vector wallpapers made under a free license.
> One wallpaper should be on one open source software like the one that I've given the link to covers GIMP. There's one on blender going on.
> Similarly, you can make a few more on different softwares like Openoffice, Inkscape, QCad, GNOME, KDE, XFCE, GCC, etc.
> This is the wallpaper *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/4283/Desktop_Wallpapers_by_juneboy.png


vector wallpapers? Sound Intresting. Why not go for PNGs? I am an ammature phopographer(but I loath artificial enhancements) and there many others here too. Nature Wallpapers can make good additions to the overall plesantness of the theme, as blue and green are two very eye-friendly colours.(ok, blue is missing here, but still...)


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 4, 2008)

@mehulved,
Sure i'll try making some on OpenOffice,Xfce and Inkscape.

Regards,
ray


----------



## mehulved (Jan 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> vector wallpapers? Sound Intresting. Why not go for PNGs?


 That's no hard and fast rule. You can use any non-proprietory format.



MetalheadGautham said:


> I am an ammature phopographer


 Another way you can help is provide some photos self clicked or by others under a free license to be used in these wallpapers.
Maybe we can bundle these wallpapers in the distro you people want to remaster.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I am an *ammature* phopographer



Is that even a real word?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 4, 2008)

then what about "phopographer"?  @gautham:install firefox en_GB dictionary!it saves


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 4, 2008)

Seeing this makes me ask one question:

"Dude, you drunk?" 
_No Offence mate_

Oh and if you're using Opera, install GNU Aspell.

Regards,
ray


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

the "ammature phopographer" is back! Bumpety Bump!

OK, got a tiny little problem: where is the custom distro thread? I am planning to post the final plan there.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



MetalheadGautham said:


> me too. but its still within ghandigiri. =>*img1.jurko.net/avatar_4781.gif


offtopic, but where did you get that smily from?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Linux Ghandigiri - Invitations for Everyone!*



hellknight said:


> offtopic, but where did you get that smily from?


forgot... got it looooong back while surfing.


----------



## vaithy (Jan 23, 2008)

Well,

I simply, missed this good topic.. any way here my views...

1) Thus they who can code, may side with block A
2) who are using GIMP and other graphical side with block B
3) who are new to linux and feel they can be little help to this project , may  still can be useful as testing the softwares, recommending to friends, and introducing to new comers may side with block C

finally if all blocks are merged in to one entity you have a fine and working Linux developement group for a fine distro!

Best of luck!!


here is thus they want todo some thing in GIMP

*gug.sunsite.dk/?page=tutorials&PHPSESSID=f020b6b3874216481cbce8b798b07ad3

with regards,

vaithy


----------



## mehulved (Jan 23, 2008)

rayraven said:


> @mehulved,
> Sure i'll try making some on OpenOffice,Xfce and Inkscape.
> 
> Regards,
> ray


 Any updates on this?


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 23, 2008)

Not yet, been quite busy lately,
not finding enough time even watch a movie


----------

